# Academy Award, 2015 Red Carpet



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Emma Stone


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Reese Whitherspoon


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Rosamund Pike, Gone Girl.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Dakota Johnson, 50 Shades of Grey


----------



## Marianne (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Jennifer Lopez


The dress is beautiful but i'm not sure about the color on her skin tone.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


>


I like the color on her.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Lupita Nyong'o, 12 Years a Slave


----------



## Marianne (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


>


Not digging the black strip across the top, looks a bit harsh but it could just be the pic. fit's her nicely.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Rosamund Pike, Gone Girl.


I love red so I like this.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Marianne said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jennifer Lopez
> ...


Yeah, it was a caramel color, kind of like her skin.  A different style for her though, more grown up.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Dakota Johnson, 50 Shades of Grey


The dress is boring.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Lupita Nyong'o, 12 Years a Slave


Beautiful!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Marianne said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Lupita Nyong'o, 12 Years a Slave
> ...


They showed a picture of her right next to a picture of her mother at her age.  They look exactly alike.  I love her face.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Definitely a red carpet gown and she looks beautiful.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Eddie Redmayne, The Theory of Everything


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

David Oyelowo, Selma


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Bradley Cooper, American Sniper


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Eddie Redmayne, The Theory of Everything


My Gaydar just blew a fuse.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Common, Selma.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Channing Tatum


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Lady GaGa


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Channing Tatum


I never heard of half of these people.

I was in a movie with Reese Witherspoon.

I was Sam Waterston's double.

IRL.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Lady GaGa


That does not hide her fat ass any better than Hillary's pants suits.

This girl needs to diet!


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Scarlett Johansson


The tattoo spoils it totally.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Blanca Blanco, ??


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Scarlett Johansson
> ...


  I thought that thing on her neck and her hair spoiled it.  She's such a pretty girl, why this?


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...






I actually got past those, I guess the tattoo was strike three.

I am pop culture illiterate, and find this effort of yours interesting and informative.

I never knew GaGa was such a lard-ass.


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Scarlett Johansson



Looks like Miley Cyrus to me.......


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Channing Tatum
> ...



Wow, interesting!


----------



## Marianne (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Eddie Redmayne, The Theory of Everything


I like the electric blue.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Lady GaGa


 
Reminds me of Carol Burnett in her Gone with the Wind skit


----------



## Marianne (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Lady GaGa


It makes me want to break out a bottle of Lysol and start scrubbing.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Lady GaGa
> ...


Yeah.  Carol was cuter though.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2015)

Marianne said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Lady GaGa
> ...


----------



## Marianne (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I agree.   What's with the long and short earring? Is that a new style or something?


----------



## Marianne (Feb 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Lady GaGa
> ...


Carols dress is better!  who knows, maybe that's what Gaga was going for.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Blanca Blanco, ??


Happy Halloween! Not flattering in the bust at all.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Bradley Cooper, American Sniper


Only thing better than a man in a tux is a man in uniform.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Marianne, have you been to the Netflix thread?  Wondering what your opinion is on some of that.  I've really started to love NetFlix and movies/series in general.  

Is it you that has the old movies thread?

Netflix Flicks US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Marianne (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Marianne, have you been to the Netflix thread?  Wondering what your opinion is on some of that.  I've really started to love NetFlix and movies/series in general.
> 
> Is it you that has the old movies thread?
> 
> Netflix Flicks US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


No but I'll check the thread out. Yup I'm the one that likes old films. I don't watch Net flicks but I've been after my husband to try it.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 23, 2015)

Here's Gaga singing to Julie Andrews. Why didn't she walk the red carpet in this dress, it's soooo much better!


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Marianne, have you been to the Netflix thread?  Wondering what your opinion is on some of that.  I've really started to love NetFlix and movies/series in general.
> 
> Is it you that has the old movies thread?
> 
> Netflix Flicks US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


Do they have "The Man in the Moon"?

If they do, see if you can pick me out.

I am a Hell of a lot better looking than the guy I doubled.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne, have you been to the Netflix thread?  Wondering what your opinion is on some of that.  I've really started to love NetFlix and movies/series in general.
> ...


 
Danny DeVito?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Julianne Moore, Still Alice


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 23, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Was Danny DeVito in Man in the Moon, asswipe?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Patricia Arquette, Boyhood.  I loved this movie.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Felicity Jones, The Theory of Everything


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Jennifer Hudson, I post her picture at all of the awards shows just because she lost so much weight the right way and kept it off.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 23, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Patricia Arquette, Boyhood.  I loved this movie.


My God, did she go on a rant.

Don't these airheads ever STFU at these events?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Meryl Streep looking good.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Michael Keaton, Looking good.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Melanie Griffith, Dakota Johnson, Mother/Daughter.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Anna Wintour, Bee Shaffer.  Meryl Streep played Anna in The Devil Wears Prada but Meryl looks so much better than Anna now.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2015)

Okay, I'm done.


----------



## 1stRambo (Feb 23, 2015)

Yo, the idiots are just rich, not smart! They do live in there own little world, lost! If they could keep their mouth closed until they finish their career, then they would make more money at the Box Office! Most of the crap they talk about, there are already laws on the books!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Was thinking Man on the Moon....the one people actually saw

Man on the Moon 1999 - IMDb


----------



## Marianne (Feb 24, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Julianne Moore, Still Alice


The photo doesn't do this dress justice. In the pic it looks like a bathroom rug.  I saw it last night on the news and it's very pretty.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 24, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Anna Wintour, Bee Shaffer.  Meryl Streep played Anna in The Devil Wears Prada but Meryl looks so much better than Anna now.


is that fur? i thought fur was a red carpet no no.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 24, 2015)

Marianne said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Julianne Moore, Still Alice
> ...


I don't think it fits her right from the waist up.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 24, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I was in Man In the Moon.

I think Reese Witherspoon was about 10.

I haven't even seen it.

But, I am in it.

My kids are in Steel Magnolias.

They got paid better than I did.

I haven't watched it either.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 24, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


What kind of parts did they play in Steel Magnolias?  I've seen that about 10 times.  The Easter egg hunt maybe?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 24, 2015)

Well?


----------

